# Audio Disc Issue



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok so I'm sitting at my computer burning a sweet music disc. I hop into my sweet 2006 Audi Avant and pop in my newly burnt disc into my 6 disc changer. Only to find out it wont play it. So I look into the owners manual and find that it only plays copyright music discs with the (audi disc) symbol. Does anyone have this issue? Is there a special brand of music discs I can buy to burn? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks dudes!:laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I play burned CDs all the time in my Audi. Is it possible you burnt the CD in mp3 format, rather than audio (WAV) format?


----------

